# How about a brand new 1978 Corvette



## Pop23 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am from this part of the Country and have sat in many of these cars. Actually that was in 1980.

Rumors started flying around about him auctioning these off back in 1985. Now it's finally going to happen. Will probably go watch even though I won't be nearly wealthy enough to buy one.

The Ultimate Barn Find: Chevrolet Dealership Is Unearthed Decades After It Was Locked Up - Carscoops

The "New" cars have NEVER been titled.

Oh how I wish I had the money to buy one!


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd prefer a '67 GTO.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 27, 2013)

Roadrunner said:


> I'd prefer a '67 GTO.



What are the chances you'll find a new one?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

You can have the Corvette,  I'll take the pickup!

With 1 mile on the odometer...1956 Chevy Cameo.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Missourian said:


> You can have the Corvette,  I'll take the pickup!
> 
> With 1 mile on the odometer...1956 Chevy Cameo.



Come on, don't stretch the truth, if I remember right it had 1.4 miles on it!

The 63 Impala is interesting too, I think it had 14 miles on it. He must have takin it home for lunch once!

Did you check out the entire inventory of 500 cars. That place will be packed with collectors.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > You can have the Corvette,  I'll take the pickup!
> ...



http://www.vanderbrinkauctions.com/auctions_current.php

I just did,  found my dream ride.You are bidding on a 1949 Ford F-1 Pickup. This is anawesome project truck. 6 cylnder engine and manualtransmission. Interior is bench seat. Straight looking truck.  
Rod, Restore, parts,  This is part of the Hasting Collection Barn Finds Auction 7-20-2013 in Hastings, NE. AS IS and 
ALL SALES ARE FINAL


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



That's actually a different auction about 150 miles from this one. Here is the link to the one with the cameo, click the inventory link. Over 9 pages on a PDF. 

VanDerBrink Auctions - Yvette VanDerBrink Auctioneer

I do agree though, that trucks a babe!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 28, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how much these all go for.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




I'd take that '61 Chevy Apache in a heartbeat.

50? Kaiser Sedan...you'd never find parts for it...I had a '67 Jeep Gladiator J-20 with a Kaiser "Vigilante" 327 V8.  Great truck,  outstanding...but parts were few and far between,  and when you found them,  it was gonna cost ya.

Now I do inline 6 Fords almost exclusively.

And a VW Bug...no problem finding plenty of OEM and aftermarket parts for them.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 28, 2013)

..wow.....what a beauty 


I'll open the bidding at 20K...


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Had a 66 ford PU years ago. The 6 in it was indestructible. Believe me, I tried!


----------



## The Professor (Jun 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I'd prefer a '67 GTO.
> ...



I don't know, but I need a cigarette just thinking about it.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Sweet.

My first was a green '72 F100,  240cid inline six with 3 in the tree.

Loved that truck...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Roadrunner said:


> I'd prefer a '67 GTO.



Ah. I miss my 70 Goat.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 21, 2013)

My Dad had a 78 Silver Anniversary Corvette. Turned corners like it was on rails but bounced up and down a lot on the highway.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2013)

This is going to be the biggest thing that little town of 1500 people will ever see. 

A+E Networks ? Life is Entertaining

I'll waive to everyone at USMB!


----------



## syrenn (Sep 18, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> This is going to be the biggest thing that little town of 1500 people will ever see.
> 
> A+E Networks ? Life is Entertaining
> 
> I'll waive to everyone at USMB!





cool, i was waiting for you to update this with more info!


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2013)

Missourian said:


> You can have the Corvette,  I'll take the pickup!
> 
> With 1 mile on the odometer...1956 Chevy Cameo.



same here.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to be the biggest thing that little town of 1500 people will ever see.
> ...



Bad video of the commercial

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gfjz6s8l-HE&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dgfjz6s8l-HE

I'll take photos and post them. I won't be buying anything more than a hubcap. Should be fun

Maybe I should post live updates.  Lol


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 19, 2013)

Keep in mind that the reason why these particular cars are part of the collection is that NOBODY WANTED THEM when they were new.  They were not held back on purpose, they just never sold.  Maybe the color was wrong or the options, but these were the least desirable cars ever sold at that dealership.

It is interesting that these cars exist, but there is nothing particularly compelling about any of them.

I'd pass.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 19, 2013)

Any clean 78 'Vette or Cameo pickup is compelling now!  Many unpopular options make a car MORE desirable now!  (Offhand: radio delete on a muscle car.)


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's a link to the proxibid page

The Cameo pickup is already over 26K , corvette at 35k

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=68561


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 20, 2013)

I remember once when I was a kid...we were visiting relatives in Wisconsin.  I just have this vague memory of a barn door opening and seeing a perfectly preserved Model T sitting inside.  I was old enough to appreciate what I was seeing, and I remember my parents talking about it.  Wonder what ever became of it.  This would have been in the early 60s.

And when I was much younger I had a 1941 Ford pickup, completely restored.  Or my boyfriend did, I should say.  Everybody likes the 1940, but for some reason he liked the 1941...I can't remember what the difference was...something about the windows, I think.


----------



## Politico (Sep 20, 2013)

syrenn said:


> It will be interesting to see how much these all go for.



Not as much as it's gonna cost to fix them.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 20, 2013)

Barn Find.

My dear old spinster Aunt Teresa had no car and rented her garage to a soldier going off to WWII in 1943.  He put his car in it for the "duration," and paid Aunt Teresa $5 a month _*until he was killed in battle*_.  She never gave it another thought until she paid some guys to clean out her garage when I was in high school (in 1966).

That's all I know about it.  I had looked in the garage a couple times and seen "a car," but have no idea what it was or what its condition was.  But imagine...she PAID THESE GUYS to take the car away.  Wonder what ever became of it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 20, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I remember once when I was a kid...we were visiting relatives in Wisconsin.  I just have this vague memory of a barn door opening and seeing a perfectly preserved Model T sitting inside.  I was old enough to appreciate what I was seeing, and I remember my parents talking about it.  Wonder what ever became of it.  This would have been in the early 60s.
> 
> And when I was much younger I had a 1941 Ford pickup, completely restored.  Or my boyfriend did, I should say.  Everybody likes the 1940, but for some reason he liked the 1941...I can't remember what the difference was...something about the windows, I think.



1940 had "V8" on the tailgate and the flathead 8 standard, 1941 didn't and had the 4-banger standard.  AFAIK, that's about it...1941 was basically a carryover truck.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 20, 2013)

Politico said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It will be interesting to see how much these all go for.
> ...



I'd bet I could drive most of them out of there.  Been there and done that!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



There's a fair chance the ones inside will be in good shape, but the ones in the field will need major rehab. I remember he had a lot near the dealership where the cars had actually sunk to the door panels in the mud. Those were moved out years ago. Not sure where they went to.


----------



## Politico (Sep 21, 2013)

Whether they will run has nothing to do with it. Once the fiberglass has seperated you are going to be in it for ridiculous money.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 21, 2013)

What in the world are you talking about?!?!

Note: I HAVE gotten cars running that had say for years...including one that was parked in 1978 and driven out of that carport in 2007!


----------



## Politico (Sep 21, 2013)

Again I said nothing about getting something running. But alrighty then.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 21, 2013)

Which is why I asked, "What in the world are you talking about?!?!"


----------



## Snouter (Sep 22, 2013)

Early 70's to mid 80's Chevy was pretty much total junk.  It is still junk to this day except when they outsource, but it was just total trash then.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 22, 2013)

You're stupid.  Kindly stop polluting the thread.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 22, 2013)

Snouter said:


> Early 70's to mid 80's Chevy was pretty much total junk.  It is still junk to this day except when they outsource, but it was just total trash then.



Here's hoping a whole lot of folks think just like you do and stay away, then maybe I can get my hands on a 60's gem (like that's gonna happen).


----------



## KissMy (Sep 22, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Early 70's to mid 80's Chevy was pretty much total junk.  It is still junk to this day except when they outsource, but it was just total trash then.
> ...



You will likely be bidding against mega rich collectors around the world. Like Saudi Sheiks & Jay Leno.

They have money to burn!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2013)

Big show is tomorrow. Lots of rumors as to big hitters already there. This is going to be a circus! Heading out at 5AM. 

This is going to be the old farts Woodstock!


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Big show is tomorrow. Lots of rumors as to big hitters already there. This is going to be a circus! Heading out at 5AM.
> 
> This is going to be the old farts Woodstock!



I cant wait for you to report back!!! Have fun and enjoy the show tomorrow.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2013)

Back from the auction and I'm exhausted. No celebrity sightings and way too many people 

Nearly impossible to get a good look at most of the "new" cars. 

Some quick highlights, the nap time

A single dealer poster sold for 3700.00!!!

The Cameo pick up 140K
Apache over 90k
Corvette 76K
One impala over 90K
Three others between 70 and 90K

Rained early morning so 10 thousand plus people stood in muddy mess. 

Long waits for food and bathrooms. Fun to see the old cars. Well worth the effort.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the report Pop

im glad you had a good time.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> I am from this part of the Country and have sat in many of these cars. Actually that was in 1980.
> 
> Rumors started flying around about him auctioning these off back in 1985. Now it's finally going to happen. Will probably go watch even though I won't be nearly wealthy enough to buy one.
> 
> ...



Some rich guy, please buy me that truck....I don't know why, I don't even like trucks, but I want that one.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Back from the auction and I'm exhausted. No celebrity sightings and way too many people
> 
> Nearly impossible to get a good look at most of the "new" cars.
> 
> ...



  Now I know why I wanted that truck.  It's the most expensive, even more expensive than the Corvette, can I spot 'em or what?  I swear I didn't know when I saw that picture, that truck just jumped out at me.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I am from this part of the Country and have sat in many of these cars. Actually that was in 1980.
> ...



NOW you tell me!

Lol


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Back from the auction and I'm exhausted. No celebrity sightings and way too many people
> 
> Nearly impossible to get a good look at most of the "new" cars.
> 
> ...



NADA has the Cameo at $54k, so it seems to prove the the 1% have a lot of money.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 29, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> I am from this part of the Country and have sat in many of these cars. Actually that was in 1980.
> 
> Rumors started flying around about him auctioning these off back in 1985. Now it's finally going to happen. Will probably go watch even though I won't be nearly wealthy enough to buy one.
> 
> ...



yes it is quite the experience 

most are in pretty rough shape 

the new ones have 1.5 t 10 miles on the odometer 

the used ones 30 to 50 thousand miles 

but you can watch it live for the second half on Sunday 

you can bid if you have a credit card with at least 10 thousand dollar credit line 

and you have to qualify starts at 930 am  

VanDerBrink Auctions/Collector Cars/Antique Tractors/Online/Auctions/Video/Photos/inventory


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> You can have the Corvette,  I'll take the pickup!
> 
> With 1 mile on the odometer...1956 Chevy Cameo.



corvette metal peddle car went for 16 grand today


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope the cars are cleaned up for the auction and they take lots of pictures!  That'd be something to behold!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 29, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> I hope the cars are cleaned up for the auction and they take lots of pictures!  That'd be something to behold!




you can see pictures here 

you can also watch the auction up close 

through proxibid also on this site (sept 29)

VanDerBrink Auctions - Yvette VanDerBrink Auctioneer


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 29, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> I hope the cars are cleaned up for the auction and they take lots of pictures!  That'd be something to behold!



They were not cleaned up which amazed me, but with the prices they brought it seems an OK decision. I took some photos of the actual condition of the cars, but probably just as easy to go online and see them. All of the cars had the hoods and trunks open for inspection. Not only were they not cleaned up, but they had piles if sticks, dirt and branches, from cutting down the trees that had grown through and around them left where they were. It was sad to see that, but refreshing to see that they actually weren't trying to hide those facts. They left them, as much as possible, as they were for the last 50 years.

I was able to talk to a few of the winning bidders and dozens that brought 50K, from as far away as Alaska and New Zealand hoping to get one of the NOS cars. They settled for used cars.

I think the most reasonable "NEW" cars that sold was the Corvair van. The thing had a pile of something in the back, not sure what it was, but other than that it was in incredible shape. One of the few that sold below 20k that actually looked like it would take little to get it up and running while looking good at the same time. It sold for 19K.

The chrome on most of the cars were in remarkable shape, but at least 25% of the cars were missing their radiators, likely from parts thieves.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 29, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the cars are cleaned up for the auction and they take lots of pictures!  That'd be something to behold!
> ...



we got guys down there today again 

plus proxy bid 

Friday was open house people came and went at no time was the less then 3000 people 

scoping it out


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Most likely the prices should be more reasonable today, will be interesting to see though, so many left empty handed yesterday.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 29, 2013)

> How about a brand new 1978 Corvette



Pass. 

It would spend more time in the shop than on the road.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 29, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



the auction is starting right now

Have to head o the shop 

Talk to you this evening 

plus i heard top gear on the history channel did a special last night 

history live


----------



## testarosa (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a 72 Chevelle SS 396.  Bought it from a guy that bought it, something happened to him where he couldn't drive so he walled it into his living room (yep) where it sat for 18 years (yep).  He died, bought it from his kids who had to tear down the living room wall to get it out (yep).  Siphoned the turpentine, put fuel in it, fired right up.  The tires were square from sitting so long so that was a little challenge


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The history channel show was pretty good! Really gave a good overview of the whole thing without having to fight the crowd.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 29, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > How about a brand new 1978 Corvette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  Have you ever actually DRIVEN a C3 Corvette?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



How was day two? Did the crowd shrink and were the prices reasonable? Didn't find day two auction results on proxibid. Just curious.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 30, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



proxibid was pretty bumpy today prices all over the board


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I have a 72 Chevelle SS 396.  Bought it from a guy that bought it, something happened to him where he couldn't drive so he walled it into his living room (yep) where it sat for 18 years (yep).  He died, bought it from his kids who had to tear down the living room wall to get it out (yep).  Siphoned the turpentine, put fuel in it, fired right up.  The tires were square from sitting so long so that was a little challenge



cool story 

thanks 

my first vehicle was a 1960 chevy 1/2 ton low miles  3 on the tree 

25 bucks 

and a condition 

giving Laura and Ingvald  a ride to the locker plant and getting the weekly newspaper 

every Saturday


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 1, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > How about a brand new 1978 Corvette
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jarlaxle said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > How about a brand new 1978 Corvette
> ...



You guys don't get it do you. You don't buy a car like this to actually drive it, it's to make $$$$$$. However, it sold for too much money, like most everything in that auction. STUPID, STUPID PEOPLE.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a friend that's been racing for years.  Bought a C3.  He built a special room in his shop for it (aka perfectly conditioned vault lol).  Yes he does drive it on occasion, had it up to speed.  Car like that you just have to drive.  When he puts on car shows at his house he gets it out for oos and ahhs.  I have a 96LT4 6 speed so I beg to drive the C3 often. Asshole won't let anyone .

Wicked car.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

Yo Pops!  Where's the pics??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I have a friend that's been racing for years.  Bought a C3.  He built a special room in his shop for it (aka perfectly conditioned vault lol).  Yes he does drive it on occasion, had it up to speed.  Car like that you just have to drive.  When he puts on car shows at his house he gets it out for oos and ahhs.  I have a 96LT4 6 speed so I beg to drive the C3 often. Asshole won't let anyone .
> 
> Wicked car.



Good Morning 

i have had some sweet cars in my day 

some i sold or traded some i crashed 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend that's been racing for years.  Bought a C3.  He built a special room in his shop for it (aka perfectly conditioned vault lol).  Yes he does drive it on occasion, had it up to speed.  Car like that you just have to drive.  When he puts on car shows at his house he gets it out for oos and ahhs.  I have a 96LT4 6 speed so I beg to drive the C3 often. Asshole won't let anyone .
> ...



Shhhh!  Crashed!

The vette and the Chelle are never leaving. I love that LT4 motor.  Daughter wants it when she grows up.  Little does she know she's going to be driving a tank.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 2, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> Keep in mind that the reason why these particular cars are part of the collection is that NOBODY WANTED THEM when they were new.  They were not held back on purpose, they just never sold.  Maybe the color was wrong or the options, but these were the least desirable cars ever sold at that dealership.
> 
> It is interesting that these cars exist, but there is nothing particularly compelling about any of them.
> 
> I'd pass.



Why not pimp 'em.


----------

